# dlt



## GroupHug (Jul 6, 2012)

edit


----------



## yosemitedome (Aug 1, 2013)

GroupHug said:


> I felt love for the first time and cried with joy, and when I saw the mountains surrounding my city for the first time I broke down. I forgot everything was so beautiful.


Enjoy those moments friend, enjoy...


----------

